

How we built the prototype for Split by GroupMe in a weekend using Balanced - mahmoudimus
http://blog.groupme.com/post/44797051373/how-we-built-the-prototype-for-split-by-groupme-in-a

======
Smudge
> Not a programmer? It’s cool. Be good at something. If you’re awesome at
> making pitch decks for your boss, spend a weekend making a killer pitch deck
> about your own idea.

This is great advice. While it's important to push your limits and learn new
skills -- hacker culture often looks very favorably on jacks-of-all-trades, or
"learning to build x" with no prior experience -- it's also important to know
exactly what you can bring to the table, and then deliver quality work, in
whatever it is you do best.

------
zwieback
These kinds of things are fun to read but I'd love to see more posts along the
lines of "how we built x in y years".

~~~
ryanglasgow
That would be the summation of their blog posts. It's easier to search for and
access blog posts that are around specific topics as opposed to longwinded
novels covering several processes.

